# Juniper twist around a dead branch



## junipercanyon (Jan 10, 2011)

This limb was "saved" from a slash pile from a juniper clear cut for a range management project. My dad spotted it and brought it home for me. Notice in the pics that the "new" growth is wrapping around a dead limb. Amazing.


















This is the first stage of sanding. I start with 120 grit and will move to 220 next.


----------



## gagewestern (Mar 24, 2009)

very nice!!


----------



## peterrum (Jan 24, 2011)

Nice save, it looks like it is begging to be made into a table lamp


----------



## spunwood (Aug 20, 2010)

Neat!


----------

